# Thank you Jesus, my project B12 SE



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

http://spaces.msn.com/qti-pie/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaHandler=TWljcm9zb2Z0LlNwYWNlcy5XZWIuUGFydHMuUGhvdG9BbGJ1bS5GdWxsTW9kZUNvbnRyb2xsZXI%24&_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaFolderID=cns!9B4623D30A70EC!105&_c=PhotoAlbum&_c02_owner=1

This is my project ride, I thank Jesus for allowing me to have it and keep it, and special thanks to all whom have contributed to it. Leave your love or hate on my thread or blog, you cannot take my joy. -G


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

78k miles, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

you are the porn king of Maryland :hal:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I love how clean it is, Nice ride!!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

very nice man 78k thats crazy is the chrome parts painted or were they really chromed? interior looks flawless and what happened to the b15 driver's window?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Hello fellow Nissan lovers, WHUD-UP Super Stock!!! I thought all of you have already seen my car by now in some way shape or form? Anyhow this is my project ride I have had it since April of 1992, have had problems with a certain group of people trying to steal both B15U & B12 since really March of 2005, though it started to get hardcore around September of 2005. B15U got stripped one time and I am still gathering parts to replace what was swiped! Picture was shop right after an attempt on the B15U and this is why it was bagged up, wheels are chrome not chrome sprayed. Only Super Stock knows my plans for it :cheers: though any B12 owner, lover, covet'er can hit me up or Super Stock for my old mods list and my new mods list.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow looks nice ! what else is in plan?


----------

